# Mega Piranha Trailer



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2010)

...just watch.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you, kind sir. You have just made my entire fucking week, .


----------



## silentrage (Jul 25, 2010)

best... movie... EVER


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I saw a trailer for this movie before Inception, and it looks like it's gonna be so terrible, that it somehow becomes awesome! 



EDIT: Wait, this is a different movie about piranha. 


EDIT2: This is what I was thinking of.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 25, 2010)

That was turr-ble.
EDIT: ^And holy crap, Christopher Llyod is in that one. Haha!


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll see your mega piranha, and I will raise you one Sharktopus


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 25, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> I'll see your mega piranha, and I will raise you one Sharktopus




wow! That cant be real. No F-ing way....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 26, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> wow! That cant be real. No F-ing way....


While I do acknowledge how idiotic that trailer is, I also fear that it is indeed real.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> While I do acknowledge how idiotic that trailer is, I also fear that it is indeed real.


 
While the theme tune is so bad it hurts, the CGI looks better than mega piranha and it generally looks more watchable.


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2010)

God damn you Fat Matt! I was gonna post Sharktopus


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

Sharktopus ftw!  I'd watch the shit out of that. Actually, I'd watch all of these. This stuff is so great.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 26, 2010)

These are like the horrible movies I see on the Sci-Fi Channel. 
So fucking cheesy and ridiculous, but I watch them for the laughs.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 26, 2010)

Uhm...flying piranhas?
Lol at the guy kicking the piranhas
This looks epic


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 28, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I saw a trailer for this movie before Inception, and it looks like it's gonna be so terrible, that it somehow becomes awesome!



This movie (along with Lottery Ticket and Nanny Mcfee Returns ) comes into theaters on my birthday. 

And I saw Inception today. T'was very good.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 28, 2010)

I went to a screening of this about a month ago now, absolutely atrociously awesome film! Need to see it on DVD to rewind some bits cos they're so bad!


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 28, 2010)

I love cheesy ass films ..... its better when they have awesomly epic 1 liners.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 28, 2010)

troma?


----------



## Edika (Jul 28, 2010)

Those trailers are so idiotic that they are hilarious. I am sure nobody after the age of 15 can watch these movies with a straight face hahahahaha!!!


----------



## GazPots (Jul 28, 2010)

How can we forget this wonderous film?




And HOLY SHIT indeed!


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 6, 2010)

Apparently there's a perfect storm of mediocre acting approaching.....

Actress Tiffany (yes, it's the teen pop star from the 80's) has been in a couple of those mutant animal movies as well as her rival of the time Debbie Gibson.

There's a movie in production called "Mega Python vs. Gatoroid" in which the 2 will finally appear together in the same film... 

Will the industry survive ????


----------



## silentrage (Aug 6, 2010)

Where is megalodon the movie...


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 7, 2010)

You cant look at this title and not say WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 7, 2010)

The Shark Eating the plane

Props to you all, you made my day.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> You cant look at this title and not say WTF?!?!?!?







You know what would be cool is if the actual plot was that the people killed on the first Titanic became zombies and attacked this new Titanic II. I would definitely pay to watch that over a crappy remake of the first movie.


----------



## spattergrind (Aug 7, 2010)

every time i think or see of cheap ass graphics i think scifi channel.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 7, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> You know what would be cool is if the actual plot was that the people killed on the first Titanic became zombies and attacked this new Titanic II. I would definitely pay to watch that over a crappy remake of the first movie.



I'm still waiting for "The Passion of the Christ 2". I imagine it would involve zombies, or at least 1.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm still waiting for "The Passion of the Christ 2". I imagine it would involve zombies, or at least 1.


 
'This time...its personal'


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks fackin sick, don't it?


----------

